# Jamie and Jimmy Friday Night Feast



## markuk

..... Tonight on C4 Jimmy ( who's farm is 2 miles from us) makes a DIY smoker if you want to see how it's done/ have a laugh (Delete where applicable)

Wonder if he'll build this one with somewhere for the fat to go - unlike the hog roast box !


----------



## kc5tpy

Will have to give that a look.  They do make things that are funny.  With experience you know where he went wrong but they never show that stuff on tv.

Danny


----------



## wade

I hope it is more informative than the charcuterie meat air drying episode... I think this was just for effect as it really gave some basic - verging on irresponsible - advice on how to cure. They had some good ideas regarding the "meat curing chamber" however the curing methods they described would have potentially led to serious food poisoning if anyone actually tried using them. Looking back on it I think the episode was probably more about providing a TV "isn't that amazing" moment than an attempt as serious education. I guess though if it encourages even a few people to investigate the subject further then at least it is spreading the word...


----------



## markuk

Haven't seen it yet as been at work.  Must admit the meat curing seemed a bit simplistic ....

........ as we live quiet close I expect one day to hear a massive explosion and mushroom cloud from his direction ....


----------



## jockaneezer

Just watched it on Sky+. He was smoking stuff on a Weber Smokey Joe Premium using herbs and wet grass for the smoke source ?then used a large upturned flower pot as a cover, why didn't he just put the weber lid on !!! He then smoked some meat, fish,nuts and cheese in a wine barrel smoker but failed to mention that the cheese would need to rest for a couple of weeks before eating. Unless people do their own research like Wade suggests, they could be some dissapointed folks out there who would never try smoking again.

Maybe I need to start a Twitter account and go direct to the producers instead of flapping my gums on here all the time !


----------



## markuk

.....  could always slip a note under his office door.........








Will get round to watching it this week - annoying thing is I think Jamie is a great Tv cook and I've made loads of recipies with great success - however Jimmy ( well Jimmy's people !) just seem to come up with these hair brained ideas which are totally unworkable.... my Dad always said he was a rubbish farmer but a great TV personalilty  whereas I think Jamie was always a great chef and a great TV Chef

BTW  as I mentiones we're very local to "Jimmy Farm"  and it's quite a major attraction now with a food hall and butchery along with conference centre etc - make what you will of that ..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## wade

MarkUK said:


> Will get round to watching it this week - annoying thing is I think Jamie is a great Tv cook and I've made loads of recipes with great success - however Jimmy ( well Jimmy's people !) just seem to come up with these hair brained ideas which are totally unworkable.... my Dad always said he was a rubbish farmer but a great TV personalilty  whereas I think Jamie was always a great chef and a great TV Chef.


I agree with you Mark - Jamie has been a great inspiration to a lot of us "lad" chefs since he was first discovered for The Naked Chef. I use a lot of recipes that I have adapted from ideas from him over the years and he also gives people with little cooking experience the confidence to "just have a go" in the kitchen. 

I did watch the Jamie and Jimmies brandy barrel smoker build tonight. I had to laugh. He probably finished off the brandy in the barrels just before he started putting the plans together...


----------

